# Destin Florida, Help, surf fishing info.



## chief (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm going to be in Destin Florida for a week the last part of June. I was stationed at NAS Penscalo for 4 years and did some surf fishing. I would appreciate any help, Info on fishing at that time of the year. My whole family is coming down and we are mostely fresh water fishermen. Any help anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated. thanks Joe.


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

Joe
I think you made a good move posting here, you should get some good suggestions. In addition to posting here, I would do the usual things in prep for a trip to a new area. I'd try and identify a number of Bait and Tackle dealers in Destin by doing a google.com search,then I'd follow up by contacting the local dealers. I'd buy a copy of Florida Sportsman magazine and read up on the area, and I'd also take a look a the forums at www.floridasportsman.com and post the same inquiry there. Good luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try this link out for some info and monthly fishing reports on the area.
http://www.halfhitch.com/default.asp

http://www.gulfcoastangling.com/index.htm

http://www.gulfcoastangling.com/fishing_calendar.htm


----------

